
Mumble: Open-Source, Low Latency High Quality Voice Chat - lwhsiao
https://www.mumble.info
======
mscasts
Mumble is great but the UX is unfortunately a bit too complicated. There is
too much setup so it's hard to convince people to use it over Discord for
example.

It's like an old java framework of VoIP, it is technically good and fast but
the user experience is bad enough that you went with the more beautiful Ruby
on Rails.

